# Crickets IM Directory



## Demerzel

...


----------



## Crystalline

I'm 29 turning 30 next month, do I qualify?


----------



## Demerzel

close enough :b I don't mind chatting w/ people of any age, it's just that I rarely get a chance to chat w/ people in their 30's or older.


----------



## Demerzel

Anyone wanna chat on IM? lol I'm such an idiot, I added someone I thought was 38, but 38 was the number of posts by that user. :lol


----------



## TorLin

Solo said:


> It seems like most people who post their IM identities are in their 20's or younger. I'm too lazy to look through pages & pages for people my age or older so I thought I'd start one for the crickets forum. I'm starting summer session at college today so I probably won't be online as much. But I'll be sure to add u when I next use IM. BTW do u guys ever go to the chatroom?
> 
> yahoo = [email protected]
> msn = [email protected]


i already got you on my list


----------



## judge72

Great idea! I'm 36, I'll be 37 in September.

[email protected]


----------



## Crystalline

Haha, just like me to forget to post my SNs.

[email protected] (yahoo)
[email protected] (msn)

I'm not always on them though.


----------



## shygirl14

I'm 42, is that to old?


----------



## Demerzel

Cool, I wasn't sure if I'd get any replies. I'm adding u guys right now.



shygirl14 said:


> I'm 42, is that to old?


Nope, I don't have any upper limit.


----------



## stoney7713

info to the left if anyone wants to chat


----------



## jer

[email protected]


----------



## TorLin

IM is under my signature


----------



## hopena

*edited.


----------



## outtheblue

I'm almost 49 years old...Anybody in their 40's or older want to chat on yahoo messenger?/ My yahoo id is [email protected]..I'm Rosanna


----------



## outtheblue

Hi shygirl...What is your yahoo IM id? I'm 48, and will be 49 in January..


----------



## leonardess

my yahoo is [email protected]


----------



## markx

m
a
r
k
x
9
9
2
@
Yahoo
co
uk


----------



## soulsins

I'm on msn at times.


----------



## meljan33

I'm 40 and am looking for this "older" group to chat with. I tried the chat room here and everyone was a teen or in their 20's. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## jook

hi


----------



## polardude18

I have Yahoo instant messenger, my YIM name is xpolardude18x 
Feel free to message/add me anytime, I like new friends.

I know I'm not really that old, but I almost never connect with people my own age anyways sense I'm on a much higher maturity level, so I think that counts, lol.


----------



## nsfellow




----------



## VanDamMan

So why is this called crickets?


----------



## GermanHermit

Several years ago this sub-forum had become very quiet and a long-time member successfully started to revive it by starting a fun thread with the subject "Is that crickets I hear?" The name stuck.


----------



## jook

Thanks for that bit of SAS folklore Emeritus! Very interesting


----------



## RedMan

Hi Everyone,
I'm relatively new here. I'm 38. My Yahoo IM is [email protected]. I'd love to talk to others from this board. IM me anytime.

Redman


----------



## waygone

...


----------



## bevo

Add me to the "old list" 42yrs. :boogie


----------



## Fairydust

I'm 34...


----------



## Lumina

I don't have a chance for much IM-ing, better for email: [email protected] or [email protected]. I'm 36.


----------



## seastar

My MSN; seastarfire <at> ymail.com


----------



## GermanHermit

Don't think I will be posting much any longer.

If any of the *older than 30 *members are interested in keeping in touch feel free to send a PM.

Take care and hang in there, guys!


----------



## Nisreen

hey,i'm 29.will b 30 this year.yes ..please! i would love to talk to people my age and older .add me to msn : [email protected]


----------



## WynsLove

*I'm 38*

Agoraphobicangel <AT> Yahoo <DOT> ca
OR
Agoraphobicangel <AT> Hotmail <DOT> com

Add me if you'd like. Although my life is pretty boring. Mahahahaha


----------



## cwpc

it took me a minute to figure out what IM was ! I don't think i have on of those


----------



## leonardess

Hi all. 

My msn is .....hang on while I look, not that I don't use it much or anything....

heidioneil at hotmail.co.uk. No, that's not *my* name, that's my evil twin. 

I think the time is fast approaching for me to sort of ease my way out of the forum.

I find it increasingly difficult to participate in any of the discussions. It just ain't for me anymore, though it has been fun. and still is, in some ways.


----------



## shinecoco11

New here! I'm 34. My yahoo is no2dubya


----------



## Paul

<-- See profile for IM info, or PM for google talk or facebook.


----------



## christacat

I'm 32 
[email protected]


----------



## anonymid

See my contact info. Out-of-the-blue messages are always welcome. 

(Please let me know you're from SAS if you add me, though.)


----------



## hopeway

please pm me your msn info if you want to im with me


----------



## ilsr

I'm in my mid thirties.
Please pm me im and I'll pm mine.


----------



## pumpkinspice

Hello soon to be "the members formerly known as crickets". I'm 32 and in need of some friends. Feel free to pm me also.


----------



## aranjuez

I don't have any chat software installed right now, but I can install whatever people are using. PM me for my email address. BTW, I'm 42.


----------



## Randall

EremitaGermanus said:


> Several years ago this sub-forum had become very quiet and a long-time member successfully started to revive it by starting a fun thread with the subject "Is that crickets I hear?" The name stuck.


Ms. Hermit, is that you!


----------



## MrBBB

My IM Id's are in my profile.


----------



## tonercharmer

Looking for true honest friends who have my sarcastic 90's humor, I'm 30 in L.A. If anyone wants to hit me up I'm on facebook... Facebook.com/tonercharmer. Email [email protected]


----------



## Colhad75

Only use msn but even then I don't use it that often. 

Maybe there needs to be a chatroom just for 30+ year olds.


----------



## alone33

*hi*

I'm 38. sent my first private message 2day. gonna check out this chat on here.?.


----------



## sleepytime

colakubes - yahoo

Feel free to add me whatever age you are


----------



## nbtxdude

My IM is in my profile...

My GTalk is my username @ gmail.com (preferred provider). The profile doesn't have room for GTalk/Jabber.


----------



## komorikun

Please PM me and then we can exchange IM ids. Would especially like to meet people living in the bay area.


----------



## Divasmurf

I do msn messenger once in awhile, more so lately because ive been craving conversation

[email protected]


----------



## andemar

30 yrs old here.......aol IM......afiner1


----------



## Oldsoul68

41 and on yahoo alot or it seems. gg3236 at yahoo dot com

Chat anytime is good


----------



## rockyraccoon

37

[email protected]


----------



## scorp1966

45 . you can pm me and I will pm you back


----------



## kaaryn

*funny guy*



Demerzel said:


> Anyone wanna chat on IM? lol I'm such an idiot, I added someone I thought was 38, but 38 was the number of posts by that user. :lol


I'm 30 odd, dem. Not at my brightest at the moment tho. My light is nearly out actually. But you just made it brighter. Thanku, pixigirl


----------



## kaaryn

Hey I was the 1st to reply to this Dem.. It came up with a message, telling me because i'm new, they have to read it first b4 they allow it through.

Anyway, feelin lots betera 2day. 

Beached it... fab... Feel free to PM me anyone, c if we click as persons in this wierd ol' universe of ours.. :hs


----------



## kaaryn

Duh.. just noticed the dates on the posts. haha, wasnt first to post to thread.. :eek


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*38 going on 39 in May, feel free to contact me by email or yahoo messanger. *
*email is [email protected]*
*yahoo is [email protected]*
*I am on ALOT,lol so contact me anytime. I am usually up til 1am. *
*Hope to hear from alot of people *


----------



## metamorphosis

I'm 40, sigh. Where did all the years go???
I use msn
[email protected]

You can IM me there. I'm on and of daily but I stay up late.


----------



## DarkMoon

I keep my IM up 24/7 and like to chat. Just pm here for my IM info and send me yours. I'm looking to make some new friends! I'm 32.


----------



## jsgt

My yahoo ID is illegalpo0p @ yahoo.com
LMK if you send a message because I don't go on much.

Also, I'm always up for a game of pool.


----------



## Aussiery

Crystalline said:


> I'm 29 turning 30 next month, do I qualify?


 No wait till you turn 30 lol


----------



## disorderly

54 in new york state fighting my sad everyday


----------



## disorderly

54 in new york state, fighting my sad everyday


----------



## RockmanJL9981

*31 yrs old and interested in chat*

Hi was looking for someone/group to chat with. I just recently turned 31 and havn't been getting out much. I'm usually always logged into skype, but don't use a camera if you're hesitant about messaging a stranger. Like the others here, I tried the chat room and its mostly teens and people in college. Hope to hear from someone!

Sincerely,

Justin Lewis


----------



## RockmanJL9981

oops sorry, my skype name is:
jaydogjl9981


----------



## flank brack

38 here, and no real friends. darashack at hotmail dot com


----------



## loneranger

You can pm me or yahoo IM me.


----------



## Esugi78

I'm 35 and my email [email protected] (this also connects to my yahoo chat) but I'm not much of a chatter... not because of SA, I'm just the quiet type... I can discuss things, and have strong opinion on some things, but can't... chat... lol xD


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

Jiminy Cricket?


----------



## Theamazingshaggymutt

New here and gonna be kinda ballsie Im 31 want to talk to someone text 9126310894


----------



## Colhad75

I keep my age to the left anyhow, some people don't like showing their age but it really doesn't bother me. I hit four-zero in a bit over 18 months, they say your over the hill then.


----------



## 11brian11

I've had the same problem with the chat rooms, they are all in their teens and 20's. I'm 35. If someone wants to chat through email, my address is [email protected]


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm 30, do I clarify?


----------



## DanCan

I'm Dan. Turned 30 in October.. Times fun when you're having flies  
My Skype is DanFromJersey.


----------



## loneranger

Hi


----------



## riderless

Just wanna say Hi too


----------



## cursedLife

Hi, I want to join this +30 club too. I'm 34, went back to school, unemployed and still lost in this world. Send me an IM or PM and we can exchange emails or something.


----------



## MelissaRad

46 but would chat. Hell it's not like I'm too busy with friends lol


----------



## Evelina

Hi,

I'd love to chat too. I am 36, in a small town I am fast despairing of ever escaping, with some really nice anxiety issues.. *sighing* I'd really like to get to know some people here, so I'd really like to PM/email/whatever


----------



## Quietgirl3

I would love to have someone to PM with. I feel so happy when the blue light goes off on my phone letting me know I have a message. I am a long term relationship type of girl so as long as you keep responding to me I will message back. I am married but my husband works at nights so I am at home with my dog most of the time and get lonely. I will talk anyone male or female I love all you guys on here.


----------



## ilsr

I'm not really up to skype or icq messaging. But would be open and appreciative of pm's preferably email "penpals" like they used to do in the old days before SAS and web forums.


----------



## lydella

I'm also looking for conversation. Message me!


----------



## AM9985

I'll be 29 in May so hope that's close enough. message me or email at [email protected]


----------



## Tulsan1969

I'd love to chat. 45yr old Male Tulsan1969 AT yahoo.com


----------



## 1anonymous12345

42 here. F.
PM me.


----------



## Skylark10

Feel free to message me. Would be great to meet some new people.


----------



## silentfire

just wanted to say hi, I'm up for chatting or sending pms etc


----------



## outtheblue

I'm 55!..Is That too old?


----------



## redmosquito

*Anyone from the Buffalo area?*

[email protected]


----------



## LostinReverie

Kik Tuck3rJam3s. Please talk to meeeeeee!


----------



## stratsp

Open for (and looking eagerly forward) for some chat and PMs


----------

